# Advancement in welding of  7075



## whimsnag (Apr 17, 2019)

A research group found a way to weld 7075 aluminum alloy: rod contains titanium carbide nanoparticles.  

Press release below:
https://samueli.ucla.edu/nanotechno...o-weld-previously-un-weldable-aluminum-alloy/ 

Paper:
https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-018-07989-y 

Now just have to wait a decade or so for the rods to be available at your local  welding supply shop...


----------



## markba633csi (Apr 18, 2019)

Interesting!


----------



## pontiac428 (Apr 18, 2019)

Game changer!


----------



## cjtoombs (Apr 19, 2019)

Probably not a game changer.  7075 is usually used in applications where it's high strength is needed and welded aluminum is not as strong as unwelded, so probably won't make a huge difference for most applications.  Would be helpful for molds, but they already weld those, they just let them crack.  I can't see an aircraft flight certification authority allowing this without a mountain of data.  Castings (of any metal) are usually a non starter on some aircraft just because of the strength hit you take from the variability of the casting process.


----------

